# Comparing Audio Development w800neo & Illusion Audio C8 Physicals



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

this is to physically compare two fairly popular shallow 8" midbasses.

c8 specs - http://illusionaudio-america.com/downloads/CarbonC8.pdf
w800neo specs - www.audio-development.eu/uploads/media/W800NEO_INGL_web.doc

you can see the c8's mounting flange is a bit larger than the w800neo.









laying the w800neo on top of the c8, you can see the outer diameter of the w800neo is smaller than the c8.









however, inside of the flange and outer part of the surround are about the same size, indicating the surrounds and cones are about the same size:









magnet structure of the c8 sticks out a bit, but the overall frame for both drivers have a similar shape. however the w800neo has the full magnet structure behind the cone.









offsetting the c8's magnet, they've both got a very similar depth, sans terminals.









the w800neo's terminals stick out quite a bit more than the c8's terminals. both can be replaced with bolts, nuts, and ring terminals to minimize depth.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

I've heard both and they both sound great. I think the w800s can dig a bit deeper, but I'd be proud to use either.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice to see the dimensional differences between these two side by side. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

You know, when I owned the c10 the one thing that annoyed me about them was the size of the terminals. As you've shown with the c8 (and the AD 8"), the terminals mitigate the 'shallow' nature of the driver. I realize they can be replaced by the end user but it just makes me scratch my head and wonder "why". Why not find a shallower set of push-terminals or forgo them altogether? Just seems silly.

/rant


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ErinH said:


> You know, when I owned the c10 the one thing that annoyed me about them was the size of the terminals. As you've shown with the c8 (and the AD 8"), the terminals mitigate the 'shallow' nature of the driver. I realize they can be replaced by the end user but it just makes me scratch my head and wonder "why". Why not find a shallower set of push-terminals or forgo them altogether? Just seems silly.
> 
> /rant


I agree. But at the same time, every time I've used them I was always able to rotate the driver to put the terminals in a certain spot where they did have room. I'm assuming one of these days I'll be unscrewing the bottom half and soldering on leads.

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

JT rotated the c8 a little so terminals would clear. He didn’t like that the logos would be crooked, so he taped over them.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

mrichard89 said:


> I've heard both and they both sound great. I think the w800s can dig a bit deeper, but I'd be proud to use either.


they both sound really good. for me, the c8 dug deeper. the AD was more detailed (for example: well articulated timpani drum rolls) but couldn't get as loud as the c8 without breaking up.

otherwise they sounded mostly the same for me, more telling of the enclosure than the drivers. in my case? sealed kicks with lots of power.


----------



## Devilman (May 11, 2014)

Can the C8 be bought as a pair without the crossovers/tweeters? Sry if it's a dumb question, I'll be using an 8" midbass and am torn between the W800neo and C8 but have no use for the crossovers or tweeters in the C8 component set.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

you'll be shopping for the c8w then (c8 woofer)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

ErinH said:


> You know, when I owned the c10 the one thing that annoyed me about them was the size of the terminals. As you've shown with the c8 (and the AD 8"), the terminals mitigate the 'shallow' nature of the driver. I realize they can be replaced by the end user but it just makes me scratch my head and wonder "why". Why not find a shallower set of push-terminals or forgo them altogether? Just seems silly.
> 
> /rant


To me, it looks like this is intentional. 

The voice coil is vented and it looks like they're forcing the buyers to provide enough space so that it's not blocked off.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

illusion audio released a new version of the c8 with a smaller flange and less offensive speaker terminal, probably squashing the intentional/space theory.






C8 – Illusion Audio | High-End Mobile Audio


Illusion Audio High-End Mobile Audio - Designed and Engineered in California




www.illusionaudio-america.com


----------

